# Canon Powershot SX110 IS



## malkav41 (Mar 30, 2009)

In Feb. I bought a Canon Powershot SX110 IS camera. 9MP, 10X optical zoom, 6.0-60mm (35mm film equivalent 36-360mm), f/2.8 (W) - 4.3 (T), 15-1/2500 sec shutter speeds. I paid $265 with tax for it, and now I'm questioning whether it was a wise idea to do it. 

I guess my question is. Did I screw the pooch with this purchase?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## rufus5150 (Mar 30, 2009)

We have one and my wife uses it. I've not been terribly impressed unless there's plenty of light to shoot with. I've often wondered if the IS on ours is completely non-functional. 

Though as she no longer complains when my DSLR is set into, and I quote, "a bunch of weird settings", for me it was worth the $200.


----------



## Yves Gaudet (Mar 31, 2009)

I really think it's not the best of it's class, I have compared the sx100is, the panasonic TZ4/5 and the sony H10 and it came out the Canon was the worst of the 3.  It's the cheaper do!

panasonic TZ5: L.L.Lozeau - Panasonic Lumix TZ5 (Black)

panasonic TZ4: L.L.Lozeau - Panasonic Lumix TZ4 (Black)


----------



## CW Jones (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the SX110is and LOVE it. I dont know maybe something is wrong with all of yours... but mine does really well in low light situations, I mean its no DSLR but it still does very well. 

I woudlnt trade it for any other advanced P&S camera out there.


----------



## Changsha (Apr 11, 2009)

My wife has one of them.  In the same place, at the same time, she has gotten better resluts than me.  This camera is very versatile.  IS works great.  Depth or field is incredible.  Would I trade my SLR in for it.  No.  But for a second camera that cost $250.00?   I recommend it to friends that want to just point and shoot.


----------

